# Amish Apple Bread



## Southern Cookin' (Jun 28, 2008)

Last year we picked up a loaf of Apple Bread at the Farmers' Market in Asheville, NC.  It was baked by an Amish baker and was really very delicious.  I've looked for a similar recipe, even bought a couple of Amish cookbooks, but I can't find anything that sounds even similar.  The bread was baked in a loaf pan, very bumpy appearance, moist texture with chunks of apple studded throughout.  DELICIOUS!  Can anbyody help me out here?


----------



## babetoo (Jun 28, 2008)

i can't but some one will soon i am sure. sounds good, i would like the recipe




babe


----------



## QSis (Jun 28, 2008)

S.C., was it more like a banana bread consistency, or more like a sandwich bread?

Hey, maybe we should just wait till an Amish person posts!  

Or not.

In the meantime, does this look at all like what you had?  Looks great to me, in any case!  

Lee

Amish Apple Bread 

2 cups brown sugar
4 eggs
4 cups flour
2 tsp baking soda
3 tbsp buttermilk
2 tsp cinnamon
1 cup butter
3 cups grated apples
1 tsp salt
1 tsp vanilla
2 cups chopped pecans

Cream sugar and butter.Add eggs and beat well.Add apples-mix in dry ingredients,buttermilk and vanilla.Add pecans.Put in loaf pans and bake at 350 for 45 minutes or until done.


----------



## Southern Cookin' (Jun 29, 2008)

That may not be exactly what we had, but if not it looks like it should work quite nicely.  The bread we bought had a consistency more like banana bread than sandwich bread, had a confectioner's sugar glaze over the top and was OOOOOHHHHH so good!  We also bought a loaf of strawberry bread that was good, but not as good as the apple bread.  

Thanks for this recipe!  I'm going to give it a try!

Happy Sunday afternoon (time for a nap!)

Southern Cookin'


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 1, 2008)

I wonder if the Amish in your area bake the bread differently than the Amish in Pa. , I mean using a different recipe.  Just curious.


----------



## kasdc (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi!  I was just up in Ephrata, PA and had some amazing Amish apple bread (the also had raspberry bread equally as good!).  As opposed to the other inquiry, this was most definitely like sandwich bread with ribbons of apple and cinnamon throughout.  I didn't purchase a loaf because I thought I could find a recipe to duplicate!  Silly me!

Is this bread the same as the Amish Friendship Bread I have found recipes for with apples added in?

Thanks and Cheers!


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a recipe for "Apple Butter Bread". Our little town has a BIG festival once a year called "Apple Butter Makin Days'" and there's people who comes from ffaaarrr away to buy Apple Butter, Apple Butter Bread, and buy all the lil trinkets and stuff. We're about ready to eat supper so I don't have time to find the recipe and type it up. But I will do it sometime before I go to bed tonight... I posted it on this site once a long time ago, but I can't seem to find it..


----------

